# Avet Sx Mc VOMIT



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

:--| shes a fluffin now


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Thats right...Go big or go home....


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

*non mc Avet*

Have you ever thrown a non mc Avet? If so how did it cast, I understand mc is probably easier. I just wondered about the older ones.


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

SNDFLEE said:


> Have you ever thrown a non mc Avet? If so how did it cast, I understand mc is probably easier. I just wondered about the older ones.


I've thrown both mc and without. An non-magged Avet is prone to backlashing at the hint of an error in casting. For someone like me it will make me look like an expert nest builder. I'm still capable of making an mono afro with a mc reel, I just have to work a bit harder to do it.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

If you start pickin right about now, you might be ready for cobes in the summer!


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I think I have a tear in my eye. (sniff sniff) I am so proud. I knew you could do it. I had faith in ya. (now tighten up just a wee little bit...LMAO)

Robert


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

Did you cast the non magged Avet against the drag washers with the dial beside crank handle and lever drag lever one click up? It seems this method really slows spool? I haven't thrown mine yet (still hunting) just wondered.


----------



## Tippet (Jul 3, 2007)

That's my new background pic. Well done.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Yuk!!!


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

now thats a professional overrun,haven't seen it that good since i first took the brakes out of my slosh 50


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

SNDFLEE said:


> Did you cast the non magged Avet against the drag washers with the dial beside crank handle and lever drag lever one click up? It seems this method really slows spool? I haven't thrown mine yet (still hunting) just wondered.


Is there anyone who can answer this question should would appreciate it.


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

I have thrown them the problaem is if you crank that dial up enough for it to be controlable you don't have any distance out of it. When they were originally designed the casting was for west coast boats pitching live baits and metal nothing like the casting we do. You can buy the MC frame for some of the older ones. I had a knobby mag installed in the one I had but it was either to free or to slow you couldn't find the sweet spot as there is not much room internally for a lot of adjustment. Got an MC Raptor and love it but also serves as a boat/jiggin reel.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

I have had my MC as far down as two and been able to fish it with just a little fluffing. 1 grit of sand seems to be the enemy on this reel, that's what finally got me.


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

to be fair to the reel that mess was most likely caused by a ill timed stiff rod.....
in which im trying to learn a "hit"


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

SNDFLEE said:


> Did you cast the non magged Avet against the drag washers with the dial beside crank handle and lever drag lever one click up? It seems this method really slows spool? I haven't thrown mine yet (still hunting) just wondered.


That does work to use the drag washers to slow the spool. The problem with setting the drag to the "bait" position is that it is next to impossible to preset the drag for both fighting fish and taming backlash. Too much of one not enough of the other.


----------

